# MTB and Leisure Biking



## Jim77 (31 Aug 2008)

At present I have a Hybrid bike for cycling on towpaths/cycle paths at a leisurely rate. 

I also want to get a MTB and get into that. What I want to know is:

Can I part ex the Hybrid and do both on the MTB (probably a Specialized Stumpjumper) if I get a second set of wheels/tyres for it? Or would I be better of having 2 bikes?


----------



## RedBike (31 Aug 2008)

There's no reason why you couldn't ride the stumpjumper down a towpath / cycle path with the standard tyres on. I did a 100mile road charity ride on a stumpjumper a year or two ago with the original off-road tyres on.

Ok, it will be a little slower / harder work than your hybrid but unless you're in a rush that arguably doesn't matter. 

Changing the wheels / tyres will soon become a pain. It's much easier to just pump the tyres up hard for tarmac / cyclepaths (and live with a slightly slower ride) and then drop the pressure back down to 30/40psi to go off-road.


----------



## Jim77 (31 Aug 2008)

Cheers Redbike. 

Does this seem a better option than what we have discussed elsewhere?


----------



## Mr Pig (31 Aug 2008)

Hi there,

What I've done is buy a mountain bike and an extra set of wheels so that I can have slicks on one set and knobblies on the other. Changing tyres takes too long so having two sets of wheels is quick and a lot cheaper than two bikes!

Many hybrid bikes are little more than mountain bikes with fractionally larger wheels and slick tyres anyway.


----------



## Jim77 (31 Aug 2008)

What is the riding position like for long periods? Is it too far forward?


----------



## Mr Pig (31 Aug 2008)

Jim77 said:


> What is the riding position like for long periods? Is it too far forward?



The geometry of this bike is completely different from the last one. It's really well set up for off road but has quite a high, short feeling on road. I've tried moving the seat right back but it's not right. It's got quite a high bottom bracket too.

I think it'll just take time, hopefully!


----------



## Globalti (3 Sep 2008)

Just buy commuter tyres with a ridge round the middle; pump them up hard and you ride on the ridge. In mud they sink in and the grips come into play.


----------



## RedBike (3 Sep 2008)

I would suggest you have a go at MTB on your existing bike first!

Your bike is more than capable of being ridden around most green and blue classification routes. If your skillfull/carefull there's no reason why you shouldn't attempt a few red routes too!

http://www.7stanes.gov.uk/forestry/infd-5sdml4


----------



## bonj2 (3 Sep 2008)

Jim77 said:


> At present I have a Hybrid bike for cycling on towpaths/cycle paths at a leisurely rate.
> 
> I also want to get a MTB and get into that. What I want to know is:
> 
> Can I part ex the Hybrid


don't know


> and do both on the MTB (probably a Specialized Stumpjumper)


YES


> if I get a second set of wheels/tyres for it?


don't need to, but not a bad idea if you want to be max efficient



> Or would I be better of having 2 bikes?


No
a stumpy is a fine bike, much better than any hybrid


----------



## Ludwig (5 Sep 2008)

I would get a front sus mtb and a lightweight road/racing bike and this will give you the range to do just about anything.


----------

